
New dataset shows fifteen years of Wikipedia’s quality trends - halfak_wmf
https://blog.wikimedia.org/2016/10/27/wikipedia-quality-trends-dataset/
======
halfak_wmf
Hey folks. I just put this dataset together. It uses a prediction model that
we've been working on for a while. This helps address some of the propensity
modeling issues that past researchers have looked at. This dataset should make
a lot of research and analysis a lot easier.

------
dartar
YUGE

